# Buying a trumpet



## GatodeCafe (Jun 16, 2011)

Howdy all, I've been looking at craigslist all week looking for a trumpet with which to mess around. Any brass players in here mind giving me some tips? I know it's obviously not the easiest instrument to learn, but I figure I'm the greatest musician ever so I ought to be able to pull it off.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 16, 2011)

Gatode is probably going to use that trumpet as a bong.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 16, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Gatode is probably going to use that trumpet as a bong.


 
lol yeah


----------



## Isen (Jun 17, 2011)

I play brass, but not trumpet.  I guess look into learning the proper embouchure for trumpets?


----------



## Xegras (Jun 17, 2011)

Somehow I feel this is just a thread written in some "Gatocode".

Either way I started off my musical adventure in the key of C flat with a 7 mouthpiece. It has been awhile since I've gotten a chance to pick it up and jam but it is probably one of the better ones to start on and begin working.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 17, 2011)

Who in your building pissed you off, Gatode?


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Jun 17, 2011)

If you gotta play trumpet, don't make bubble cheeks, it just makes it harder.
And try to keep the air as steady as possible for a nice tune.

Tips from one who plays trumpet.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuck trumpets.

Buy a clarinet.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 18, 2011)

Tip #1: It's not the mouthpiece or the horn.  It's you.
Tip #2: Play with your lungs, not your face.
Tip #3: Screaming loud high notes do not sound good.  Stop trying to hit them.


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2011)

Tip #4: You aren't hitting that note well because you need more air.

It's probably a good idea to pick up a beginner's guide or something.


----------



## Bando (Jun 19, 2011)

Isen said:


> Tip #4: You aren't hitting that note well because you need more air.
> 
> It's probably a good idea to pick up a beginner's guide or something.


 
This works in surprisingly many situations.

Don't puff your cheeks out unless you like detached muscles later on. The corners of your mouth should be flexed, although not so much that you can't get a consistent strong buzz.

Flexibility exercises, slurs, and other technique stuff - do it all the damn time. I'm not sure which book trumpet players use, try and get a big book of etudes and exercises.


----------



## Saeto15 (Jun 19, 2011)

You really need to build up your lung power.  And get ready for your lips to be numb for, like, ever.  I played trumpet from 5th grade to high school, but I can barely play it now because I switched to guitar.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 10, 2011)

i think it's already  been said, but in any situation, even when playing pianissimo, if the sound is poor, give it more air.  at least according to our band director.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Gatode is probably going to use that trumpet as a bong.


 
that would genuinely be the shittiest bong ever



Glitch said:


> Fuck trumpets.
> 
> Buy a clarinet.


 
I don't think Gatode is gay though, I'm p. sure he's straight.


----------

